# New campus for Lighthouse Private Christian Academy in Pensacola



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Now Enrolling for 2012-2013​ 

Lighthouse Private Christian Academy​ 
Is now expanding to its 2nd campus located in Pensacola at the Gadsden Street United Methodist Church at 9th Ave and Gadsden St. next to Krispy Kreme. Lighthouse is presently located in the zoo in Gulf Breeze and is expanding to Pensacola to offer our children a great private christian education. 

There are scholarships available for students that qualify financially as well as multiple discounts offered. To see if you qualify go to

www.stepupforstudents.org . 

Check out the schools website at:

www.lighthousepca.com

Our teacher to student ratio is 1/12 to better educate our children with virtual education available as well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally believe it is time for Christians to put their money where their mouths are, or in this case hearts are ( Children ). It is time to evacuate the temple of BAAL and send all of our kids to get a Christ centered education and creat a huge vaccuum sound of all the believers leaving the public school ( brainwashing ) system.

*Isaiah 55 *

New King James Version (NKJV)

*An Invitation to Abundant Life*

55 “Ho! Everyone who thirsts,
Come to the waters;
And you who have no money,
Come, buy and eat.
Yes, come, buy wine and milk
Without money and without price.
2 Why do you spend money for _what is_ not bread,
And your wages for _what_ does not satisfy?
Listen carefully to Me, and eat _what is_ good,
And let your soul delight itself in abundance.
3 Incline your ear, and come to Me.
Hear, and your soul shall live;
And I will make an everlasting covenant with you—
The sure mercies of David.
4 Indeed I have given him _as_ a witness to the people,
A leader and commander for the people.
5 Surely you shall call a nation you do not know,
And nations _who_ do not know you shall run to you,
Because of the Lord your God,
And the Holy One of Israel;
For He has glorified you.”

6 Seek the Lord while He may be found,
Call upon Him while He is near.
7 Let the wicked forsake his way,
And the unrighteous man his thoughts;
Let him return to the Lord,
And He will have mercy on him;
And to our God,
For He will abundantly pardon.

8 “For My thoughts _are_ not your thoughts,
Nor _are_ your ways My ways,” says the Lord.
9 “For _as_ the heavens are higher than the earth,
So are My ways higher than your ways,
And My thoughts than your thoughts.

10 “For as the rain comes down, and the snow from heaven,
And do not return there,
But water the earth,
And make it bring forth and bud,
That it may give seed to the sower
And bread to the eater,
11 So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth;
It shall not return to Me void,
But it shall accomplish what I please,
And it shall prosper _in the thing_ for which I sent it.

12 “For you shall go out with joy,
And be led out with peace;
The mountains and the hills
Shall break forth into singing before you,
And all the trees of the field shall clap _their_ hands.
13 Instead of the thorn shall come up the cypress tree,
And instead of the brier shall come up the myrtle tree;
And it shall be to the Lord for a name,
For an everlasting sign _that_ shall not be cut off.”


----------

